# Pullet or Roo?



## Chickenlttle3

Is it still to soon to tell the sex of my polish chick?


----------



## blblanchard

Oh my gosh! How freaking cute! How old is she? I don't have any experience sexing polish chicks. I have one, but she is only 2-3 weeks old.


----------



## Chickenlttle3

She is around 6-7 weeks old I believe. I didn't get her at days old like I did my other chicks.. I named her Elvira, but I am started think she may be an Elvis.. I guess time will tell.  She is a very goofy chick! We could watch her for hours!! I do have to point out that she has ONE black random feather on her head!!


----------



## 2rain

How adorable! Idk about the sex but I cracked up when I saw the hair doo!


----------



## Chickenlttle3

Her personality totally matches her hair doo!!


----------



## ndemo

They say that the roosters do is usually goes at an angle towards the back and is more oblong. The hens do is usually more "all around". She looks like a hen to me, but Polish are tough ones to know that early with any great certainty. She's gorgeous though! And I think she knows!


----------



## kaybe

The thick legs as a chick make me think roo. But now that s/he's bigger, you should be able to look at the feathers over the saddle (the lower back) which point towards the base of the tail. In a male they're pointy and the edges go shiny (like a rooster's hackle feathers) but in a female they're round-tipped with no shiny edge. Hope this helps!


----------

